# Investor looking to network



## VinceP (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi everyone...

I just landed in HK about a month ago and I'm looking to network with people here. 

A little intro about myself:

I am an investor and have properties in the US as well as a couple of businesses. I currently invest in silver and would like to get to know people here in Hong Kong to network and share ideas with. I just want to know about conducting business in Hong Kong and create new connections out here. If anyone has a business out here and was thinking of expanding that business to the US, particularly Los Angeles, I have some resources that may be of interest to you. I am always open to talking to anyone about investing to gain new ideas from each other. Nevertheless, I think making new friends and networking will always improve your lines of business where ever you are. Let me know if anyone wants to share ideas, talk to you soon.

Vince.


----------



## Elijah-777 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Hi vince*

*Hi Vince - Happy to network with you. Been in Hong Kong since 1989 running a new product development Company. Give me a call and let's hook up and talk - Tel : 2441 7773 - Thanks - Elijah*


----------

